# Why can't I upload pictures



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

So I'm new to the site...but not to technology....the button says "Upload file"...I click it...it says choose file...click that and nothing...pretty frustrating...am I missing something?


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 24, 2015)

when u click choose file does it bring up ur directory to choose from... once i load mine it looks like its not gonna do anything but if you wait for a couple minutes it eventually displays, just a bad interface for there file loader i think


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

Naturallyme said:


> So I'm new to the site...but not to technology....the button says "Upload file"...I click it...it says choose file...click that and nothing...pretty frustrating...am I missing something?





daloudpack said:


> when u click choose file does it bring up ur directory to choose from... once i load mine it looks like its not gonna do anything but if you wait for a couple minutes it eventually displays, just a bad interface for there file loader i think


It doesn't do anything at all....I guess I could be patient and wait a bit and see.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

are you on a cell phone or a computer? 

as much detail as possible 



daloudpack said:


> when u click choose file does it bring up ur directory to choose from... once i load mine it looks like its not gonna do anything but if you wait for a couple minutes it eventually displays, just a bad interface for there file loader i think


please let admins do their job it can be more frustrating for users to get answers from other members, even if youre just trying to help we admins usually know the correct way to fix the issue in one go


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> are you on a cell phone or a computer?
> 
> as much detail as possible
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

ya figured as much 

its a trick to doing it because its broke since the new update and hasnt been fixed

click upload, choose file CLOSE
click upload , choose file CLOSE
click upload, choose file CLOSE

between 2-4 tries it will eventually popup wth "take photo or video, photo library" or whatever the alternative is to an android 

its a pain in the ass but it will work this way


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> ya figured as much
> 
> its a trick to doing it because its broke since the new update and hasnt been fixed
> 
> ...





sunni said:


> ya figured as much
> 
> its a trick to doing it because its broke since the new update and hasnt been fixed
> 
> ...


Yea man I've tried your advice several times...idk...could be on my end as well...idk limited going to move to my desktop here in a few and try it there...thanks again


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

you on android or iphone
every user ive talked to this weird way works for them 
are you doing it right?


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

sunni said:


> you on android or iphone
> every user ive talked to this weird way works for them
> are you doing it right?


yea im pretty sure I did it correctly...im on s6...I just got on my desktop now and am gonna mess around for a bit with it and get these pics up!


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

Naturallyme said:


> yea im pretty sure I did it correctly...im on s6...I just got on my desktop now and am gonna mess around for a bit with it and get these pics up!


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

did that work???


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 24, 2015)

that looks fanstastic what do u got there


----------



## Naturallyme (Sep 24, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> that looks fanstastic what do u got there


Random good seeds I've had sitting around...decided to give them a try outside for my own lil stash...great soil conditions minimal fertz as well...just not exactly sure when to harvest...still feel it's a Lil bit early...and I KNOW I started late as well....June 1st they were outside at one week old let nature go from there


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2015)

Naturallyme said:


> yea im pretty sure I did it correctly...im on s6...I just got on my desktop now and am gonna mess around for a bit with it and get these pics up!


well the desk top never has issues it is always preferable to use the desktop when you can aside from youre phone for this website


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 24, 2015)

i havent harvested yet so i cant help ya there, but from all the information ive read and from what people have said on here but they say when ur trichomes are milky or amber depending on the type of effect u want theyre ready...if weather isnt a problem yet id lettem keep going they look kinda clear to me but again i havent reached my first harvest yet...day 13 of flower of my 4th grow (first with females, i had horrible luck with bagseeds so i ordered feminized) heres one of the pages i found and read . http://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/harvest-marijuana-plants-trichome-ripeness/


----------



## daloudpack (Sep 24, 2015)

im sure theres good reads on this site about it too...


----------

